# The Fantastic Four.



## arnisador (Jul 10, 2005)

We saw it today. It was OK--little character development, but the Torch and Thing effects were very good, and the Invisible Woman's effects were fine. (The stretching was less impressive, but acceptable.) As an action movie, I liked it, but it's not in the league of the new Batman or the Spider-Man and X-Men films.


----------



## digitalronin (Jul 10, 2005)

its invisiblegirl. she did not become the the invisiblewoman until she married richards.
hate hollywood p.c. revisionism.  They always mess with the origins and abilities of the heros.


----------



## Eldritch Knight (Jul 11, 2005)

Didn't Marvel change the Invisible Girl thing to Invisible Woman because of the whole feminism/equality movement back in the day? Maybe I'm wrong, but I remember reading that somewhere...


----------



## OUMoose (Jul 11, 2005)

I thought it was pretty good;  Probably better than most of the comic adaptations out.  Lots of humor and some subtle jokes.  Didn't really care for the actor who played Von Doom until right at the end, of which I thought he did a decent job playing the twisted villan.  

Yes, I'll probably go see the next one as well.


----------



## digitalronin (Jul 11, 2005)

Eldritch Knight said:
			
		

> Didn't Marvel change the Invisible Girl thing to Invisible Woman because of the whole feminism/equality movement back in the day? Maybe I'm wrong, but I remember reading that somewhere...


 pretty sure it was when they got married, but ur theory is also an excellent point.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 11, 2005)

In the movie (**minor spoiler**), Johnny Storm first names her "Invisible Girl" and she bridles at that ("_Girl?!?_). So, they were making clear that Invisible Girl was the original name, but that Invisible Woman would now be preferred.

 Roger Ebert gave the movie one star, which I thought was pretty harsh.


----------

